# Easter knife with display stand



## robert flynt (Apr 18, 2014)

Got my olive wood cross in from Jerusalem and completed modifying it for display stand.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## SENC (Apr 18, 2014)

Awesome stand for an awesome knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 18, 2014)

Great knife and presentation stand. The set will be passed down from generation to generation.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 19, 2014)

Damn Robert. From the etching on the blade to the file work to the carved handle thats just amazing work all around. That red in the handle makes it really pop too. Thats top notch from end to end.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 19, 2014)

Wish I had the knowledge and skill to do that kind of work! Outstanding!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 19, 2014)

Great Easter theme knife and display. Great job on both.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

